# VisTrac 200 Sewer Camera? Thoughts



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello, so im currently building my plumbing business. so far ive got a 7x14 enclosed trailer, I've snagged a rigid k400, a rigid K60 with 150' 7/8th cable, a spartan 2001 with 150' of11/16th. And a cart type jetter 4000psi-4gpm with 150' 1/4" and 150' of 3/8th hose, and a rigid NaviTrak reciever. I still need some leak detection stuff, but I have an opportunity to buy a demo unit Vistrac 200' sewer camera for $1,500 with warranty. Ultimately I would like a high end unit but budget is tight. Anyone have any feedback on these, again I only need something to get started. I would have upgraded in lieu of jetter but I've got 4 jet jobs lined up with it. thanks all.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

You may get away with using it for a while but you also might not and the $1500 would be thrown away. Do you live near where they rent seesnakes? If you are it would be better to rent then buy one when you can. The warranty will not help if it's broke and you need it to make money or figure what your jetter head is stuck on.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I haven't looked into anywhere that rents them in my area of coachella valley, I guess perhaps I should. So all the "value priced cameras" are really that dodgy?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

yea they are super bad, you think you can just use it real mellow and be easy on it but the sewer determines that, don't ask how I know. On many forums all over the web I have seen this question asked and almost all the time if the truth is told the camera was a waste of every cent.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

That blows! I was really hoping these units were the exception as they're referenced in past issues of cleaner magazine. Me thinks its time to thin out the old firearms arsenal! And see what kinda deal I can find on a better unit.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Dont get rid of any firearms at all.with the way things are going, we wont be able to fix our country with snakes and jetters.guns hold value better than gold too People knock the ridgid k400 , its slow, weak, cheap but dam has it been a reliable .workhorse.its not on par with a spartan 100 but its taken a beating even when a lot of blockages haven't been easy pop' & go'.its a super safe machine to operate, because its so .weak the clutch disengages and only so much torque builds up before the drum starts winding other way making it safe for operator if it snatches ur glove.good pick up. As far as camera , ridgid general and mytana.be carefull of anything else.hopefully seweratz chimes inbecause hes the encyclopedia on cameras.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I smell South Coast Equipment...
Or whatever new names they have concocted....
It's not showing up under their Pro-Built Tools name but look at the monitor in this brochure... :laughing:

Compare it to this one...










It has their smell all over it!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Do research on cameras then keep an eye on craigslist, ebay, ect. If you watch long enough you will find the right thing for the right price.

Knowledge is power when buying tools. Expand your search on craigslist if nothing comes up in your town. I check 3 states every morning for 5 or 6 things.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I ended up passing on this system as it just makes sense to do it right the first time. Although rigid is the king of sewer cameras, I've had great success with scooter and Myrna over the years. In fact the company I've been with the last 12 years still uses the scooter cam I first learned on when the other two mytana units are out on the field. The scooter cam is beat up but still goes on, so I may look ago that option.


----------

